

Why did no one see it [the crisis] coming? - Ardit20
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/04da8bae-7a46-11de-b86f-00144feabdc0.html

======
TallGuyShort
I was under the impression that lots of people saw this coming. Obviously as
credit and loans are used more and more eventually it has to reach a limit. I
personally had no reason to believe it would happen when it did, but over the
years I've heard a lot of people warning of an economic collapse, especially
with reference to the housing market. Of course there were people that
vehemently denied it, but that will always be the case.

Am I the only one that thinks we DID see it coming?

------
Ardit20
Seeing as most of our society is divided into specialised jobs, perhaps there
should be positions for some individuals who are jack of all traders but
masters of none.

